# Pureftpd Config



## mycrotrend (8. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ISPConfig nach diesem HowTo erstellt HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]

Nun müsste ich die Config Datei von Pureftpd ändern.

Bei Proftpd liegt die Config in /etc/proftpd.conf bzw. /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf. Wo finde ich die config Datei von Pureftpd ?

 Im Ordner /etc/pure-ftpd/conf sind einige Config Datein, welche ist die richtige ?

PS: In der Readme steht, dass pure-ftpd keine Config benutzt, man aber eine erstellen kann.


> Please have a look at the 'configuration-files' directory. Copy the sample configuration file called 'pure-ftpd.conf' to a suitable location, say /etc:cd configuration-files cp pure-ftpd.conf /etc


Allerdings existiert auch der Ornder "configurations-files" nicht.


----------



## nowayback (8. März 2012)

> Editieren Sie die Datei /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common…
> 
> vi /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common
> 
> ...


hier steht doch alles?!


----------



## mycrotrend (8. März 2012)

Ist dies auch die "normale" .conf Datei ?

Es geht darum, dass ich zusätzlich etwas in die .conf Datei eintragen muss


```
<Directory ~>
Umask 037 027
<Limit CHMOD>
DenyAll
</Limit>
HideFiles (^..+|.ssh|hlds_run|hlds_linux|srcds_run|srcds_linux|valve.rc|.sh)
PathDenyFilter (.+?/..+|hlds_run|hlds_linux|srcds_run|srcds_linux|valve.rc|.sh)
HideNoAccess on
</Directory>
```
Damit spezielle User keine Änderungen an Dateien vornehmen können und keine bösartigen Änderungen per FTP vornehmen können.

PS: scheint nicht zu funktionieren



> root@gs1:/# /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
> /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common: Zeile 28: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `newline'
> /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common: Zeile 28: `<Directory ~>'
> /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common: Zeile 28: Warnung: syntax errors in . or eval will cause future versions of the shell to abort as Posix requires


Der oben genannte Code ist eigentlich für pro ftpd, ich benötige aber dieselben einstellungen für pure ftpd


----------



## mycrotrend (10. März 2012)

Hat keiner evtl. eine Idee ?


----------



## nowayback (11. März 2012)

> Der oben genannte Code ist eigentlich für pro ftpd, ich benötige aber dieselben einstellungen für pure ftpd


Joar wenn du Code für Proftpd bei pure-ftpd versuchst einzubauen ist klar das da ne Fehlermeldung kommt. Wäre auch schlimm wenn das nicht so wäre.
Nur als Info damit du nicht noch ewig weitersuchst: Pureftpd unterstützt nicht, was du da vorhast. Evtl. solltest du also dein "Security Konzept" etwas überdenken. (Als Tipp: In der HLDS Config einfach das Map Verzeichnis auf das Web verzeichnis des Users zeigen lassen und von dort aus auch die Config laden lassen. Alles Andere im /home/... lassen)

Grüße
nwb


----------



## mycrotrend (11. März 2012)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Joar wenn du Code für Proftpd bei pure-ftpd versuchst einzubauen ist klar das da ne Fehlermeldung kommt. Wäre auch schlimm wenn das nicht so wäre.
> Nur als Info damit du nicht noch ewig weitersuchst: Pureftpd unterstützt nicht, was du da vorhast. Evtl. solltest du also dein "Security Konzept" etwas überdenken. (Als Tipp: In der HLDS Config einfach das Map Verzeichnis auf das Web verzeichnis des Users zeigen lassen und von dort aus auch die Config laden lassen. Alles Andere im /home/... lassen)
> 
> Grüße
> nwb


Danke für die Antwort.
Das ganze wird über ein Webinterface gesteuert, wäre es evtl. einfach besser Proftpd statt pure-ftpd zu installieren?
Allerdings ist schon eben eine ISPConfig Installation vorhanden mit pure-ftpd.


----------



## nowayback (11. März 2012)

dann wirst du aber die anpassungen für die db anfragen etc. selbst zusammenbasteln müssen oder hoffen das Till dir dabei helfen kann.

Generell wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig mit einer solchen lösung wie du sie planst einzusetzen. 

Trotzdem viel erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## fuxifux (12. März 2012)

So viel ich weiß, ist es mit den Usern von ISPConfig nur möglich auf das Web-Verzeichnis des Users und auch nur im Kontext des Users zuzugreifen. 

Deshalb ist es gar nicht nötig die Rechte weiter zu beschränken.

Wenn Du eine Datei(z.B.: eine eigene php.ini für das Web des Users) im Verzeichnis des users anlegen möchtest die er nicht verändern kann dann leg sie als root an, und der User kann per ftp und auch per ssh nichts daran ändern.

fuxifux


----------

